# Authors new to self-publishing: essential must-read Kboards threads



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

If someone new to self-publishing only have time to read a few threads on Kboards that will help with their self-publishing journey, which threads would you recommend?

A very quick, short, and dirty guide to slowly building sales

HELPFUL LINKS FOR INDIE WRITERS

The "What to do (and not do) to get reviews" Thread

Book Publicity Sites

How much should it cost to self-publish a book?

Milestone: 2 Million Books Sold & A Few Tips

The Power of a New Cover -- USA Today Bestsellers List

A Question for the Old-Timers here...

What's surprised you the most about being an Indie author?

DRMs ? Or no DRMs ?

 Writer advice regarding Amazon Affiliate links - a way to make more money 

The self-published authors I want to hear from.

What are some others?


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

None of these they are all broken


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Sarwah2012 said:


> None of these they are all broken


  Opps..It's fixed now.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Mind blowing stats: How and why readers buy books

What makes a good story opening?

Craft question - writing short

How much re-explaing do you do in sequels?

Curious about how to get on the USA Today Best Seller list? Hard numbers...


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Rebranding Covers

Getting into Amazon's new sci fi, fantasy and romance categories, a little trick

Who do you trust to be your beta readers?

Reader survey at Marie Force site

Which writing/publishing blogs do you visit frequently?

Mark Coker's "New Smashwords Survey Helps Authors Sell More Books"


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Just to say that I've bookmarked this. Thanks for putting them all in one place.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

I've bookmarked too.  Thanks very much!

More things to read when I should be writing


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for tracking all these down, everybody!  Great thread idea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

The common things pretty much every emerging Indie Author with mega success has done.

a. Had a feature on BOOKBUB (this gets you 10K to 100K downloads of a free title)
b. Had numerous back titles in Fiction
c. Books are well written

The 10K to 100K downloads that Bookbub gets emerging authors is the key, you put a new author into that many kindles and if the book is well written and if the author has a backlist of titles. You will sell a lot of books.

That's the formula.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm glad that this thread is helpful. I will continue to find good threads to add.

HELPFUL LINKS FOR INDIE WRITERS

Do Book Trailers Work? 

How to not sell books

67 Places to Promote Your Free Days 

Talk about mailing lists!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome collection. Thank you for taking the time!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What about the thread that was created that included a ton of book cover artists (who-sell pre-mades)?  New authors might find the pre-mades a better option when just starting out.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Jena H said:


> What about the thread that was created that included a ton of book cover artists (who-sell pre-mades)? New authors might find the pre-mades a better option when just starting out.


Here it is!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=148623.0


----------



## DL Pearl (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for this, I've bookmarked.


----------



## DL Pearl (Oct 15, 2013)

I think I love you lol. Thanks for posting this, I've bookmarked.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! Definitely bookmarking. I got my cover off of the pre-made lists. This board is invaluable for new Indies. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Jena H said:


> What about the thread that was created that included a ton of book cover artists (who-sell pre-mades)? New authors might find the pre-mades a better option when just starting out.


Why would you make your own cover when you can get a premade for the cost of a dinner out? If that could increase your sales by even 10%, wouldn't it be worth it? After all, you can get a custom cover a couple months down the road when you can afford it. I urge everyone not to make the mistakes I did: get a premade!


----------



## JShepard (Jul 9, 2013)

Bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## burke_KB (Jan 28, 2013)

Bookmarked thanks. This should be stickied.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Book Bombs, Release Days & Other Good Free Marketing Tips Update
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,152565.0.html


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Bookmarked it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Writing more books isn't ALWAYS the answer 

Getting into (and staying out of) Amazon's "Browse" categories

To Plot or Not To Plot Your Novel

Self Editing Tips?

I need to create an Author website


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Ten things I learned in 2013 about selling ebooks

How I sold lots of books this year (and had fun doing it)

Are you an author? Add yourself to our KB AUTHORS PAGE!

How To Sell More Books

Some things to consider if you want to make a living writing books.

 Share the link to your mailing list sign up form ...


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## Cowboy Writer (Nov 26, 2013)

This is great.  As a newbie I sometimes get overwhelmed going through post.  This will really help.

Duane


----------



## giftedrhonda (Jan 3, 2014)

Flagging this so I can find it later. lol. This is a ton of great reading, thank you!


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread, VEVO.  This is good stuff!


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm glad that this thread is helpful.

Here's a few more that I have found.

A Total Newbie's Guide To Getting Started With Mailchimp

My 2-year anniversary today. Some ramblings and Top 10 Tips. 

1 Year, 100 Titles = My Results

What ARE the popular genres?

My two year anniversary as a fulltime writer

How J.A. Konrath made $1.6 million in 3 years

First In A Series: To Perma-Free Or Not?

Authors: forum signature tool

Self-publishing: how to do everything yourself.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

This reminds me that I need to update the review thread soon.

If you have some time, it may be worth editing your original post to add all the links you have posted since.


----------



## chrissponias (Sep 22, 2013)

Great list!

Here is a link about publishing in other places besides Amazon:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,166600.msg2385542.html#msg2385542


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Sell Loads of Books - My System Spelled Out

Author Earnings Report 

How I write so many books: A system, some theories, and a few random thoughts. 

Should You Write a Romance Serial?

Disillusioned by the whole Self Pub Move

Self-Publishing's Share of the Kindle Market

Hubs learning how to format, any quick and dirty guides? 

 $2.99 vs. $3.99?

My Newbie Guide to Promotion by a First Time Author 

How is Perma-Free Working Out for Everyone?

I can't afford an editor, what to do next...

How to be a happy indie prawn


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

What Worked For Me 

How I write so many books: A system, some theories, and a few random thoughts.

Common mistakes self-publishers make?

Indie and quit your day job? Please chime in at ThePassiveVoice! 

MILESTONES

 4 Months | 100,000 Sales | $50,000 | and Advice

Reflections on 250,000 Books Sold

It's my 3-year anniversary - wooohoooo

Results So Far / Advice for Asipiring Authors

1,000 Amazon Sales in 1 Day!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

This is a great post.

I clicked on a few of the links, and must say it was a little sad to see so many "faces" that no longer visit us here.

The WC has done so much for me and a lot of others I know.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't say thanks enough for doing this. Bookmarked. If you ever need a favor, call on me--I owe you.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Bookmarked for great justice!


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Please post if you find a thread that is useful to others

Book Report - New Safe Way to See KDP Stats in the browser!

Konrath's Ebook Company for Libraries

 Why I went all-in to KU

Payout for KU/KOLL could top $135 million USD for 2015

To cliffhang or not to cliffhang? 

Analyzing Kindle Scout

A listing of Cover Designers (for those looking for a cover)


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

As a public service, I'm giving this awesome thread a bump. I have read most of these threads and the amount of great info in them is staggering. I've had this book marked and notify for about 2 years now, and they changed my life immeasurably for the better.

If you're really hooked on this 'writin' stuff' as our friends and fams tend to call it, but are having difficulties making this calling pay off, maybe it would be a good idea to put your current WIP in a drawer for a few days and go through these threads and many of the links found within.

I can say they helped me become a stay at home slob! 

I only glanced through this thread, so maybe I missed it; at any rate I have to give a huge high five to Libby Hawk's book 'Take Off Your Pants'. I had my million words written when I read it, as a Noob, maybe it's a lot to digest, I dunno.

What I do know is that it increased my productivity of quality stuff by 50% and removed the drudge of rewrites completely. 

Also, Book Report is a God send! If you have books up, get it. 

And that's my 0.0057 cents.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

some more

Success stories: How long to gain traction?

Hugh Howey Asked in 2012 - And in 2015 I want to know...

Half a Million pages read in KU? Thanks again, Amazon.

Results for 2015 Reader's Survey (focus on the romance genre)

15,000 books in two months, 32,000 books first year. Advice for newbies!

Career building advice for new authors


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks heaps for this. Just spent the afternoon in 2013 time warp reading a thread I never would have found on my own. Immensely helpful and wowza everyone was smart back in the day! I'm hoping I'll absorb the intelligence through osmosis. (2. the process by which people or ideas influence each other gradually and subtly.)


----------

